# Is this an acceptable way to update my ports tree and system?



## bigtoque (Apr 8, 2011)

I have just been typing [cmd=]portsnap fetch update[/cmd] to update my ports tree and then [cmd=]portupgrade -a[/cmd] to update anything on my system that has an update.

Is this an acceptable way to keep the system up to date?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 8, 2011)

Probably depends upon how many ports you have installed

```
ls -lac /var/db/pkg | wc -l
```
 ... Not only could I never again use that portupgrade  command, due to too many ports, but I still use cvsup/csup due to annotations sprinkled within the ports tree by way of files and helper files for upgrade scripts.  
	
	



```
portmaster -d -B /var/db/pkg/mmv- /var/db/pkg/lookat- /var/db/pkg/links-
```
 ... with the numbers of course, may be a useful way to upgrade more piecemeal.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 8, 2011)

bigtoque said:
			
		

> I have just been typing "portsnap fetch update" to update my ports tree and then "portupgrade -a" to update anything on my system that has an update.
> 
> Is this an acceptable way to keep the system up to date?



It'll work until it fails.  There are special cases listed in /usr/ports/UPDATING which have to be done differently.

Upgrading FreeBSD Ports now only features portmaster, but the principle is the same.


----------



## achix (Apr 8, 2011)

There have been more articles on how to upgrade ports in FreeBSD, than actual successful attempts by users (novice and more experienced).


----------



## bigtoque (Apr 8, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> It'll work until it fails.  There are special cases listed in /usr/ports/UPDATING which have to be done differently.
> 
> Upgrading FreeBSD Ports now only features portmaster, but the principle is the same.



I do read /usr/ports/UPDATING before I do any updates but I haven't used portmaster yet. I suppose I should give it a try sometime.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks, I've quoted you.


----------

